

Mark Zuckerberg is the biggest giver in 2013 - ibsathish
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/02/10/zuckerberg-biggest-giver/5355871/

======
zoowar
We shouldn't equate giving with tax write offs. Basically, MZ took $1 billion
of our money and decided for us how it should be spent.

